# XM & PGA Tour Ink Long-Term Broadcasting & Marketing Agreement



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

And you thought golf on _TV_ was boring...don't fall asleep behind the wheel!

http://www.xmradio.com/newsroom/screen/pr_2005_03_16.html


> Washington D.C., March 16, 2005 -- The PGA TOUR and XM Satellite Radio today announced a long-term broadcasting and marketing agreement, which includes exclusive XM broadcasts of PGA TOUR events, as well as sales and rentals of portable XM2go radios at PGA TOUR tournament courses.
> 
> "This innovative agreement between the PGA TOUR and XM Satellite Radio will help extend the reach and popularity of TOUR events and players," said PGA TOUR Commissioner Tim Finchem. "As the official satellite radio service of the PGA TOUR, XM Radio makes it possible for fans to follow the tournaments and get the latest golf news virtually anywhere from coast to coast, whether they are on the road, at the office, or even in the gallery at a TOUR event."
> 
> ...


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

My thoughts exactly. I can't take golf on TV much less the radio.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Man XM is reaching for content now since Sirius has locked up all professional sports content.

Sirius:
NFL
NBA
NFL
NASCAR
NCAA Basketball tournment

XM:
MLB
IRL
PGA


----------

